# Get your Flower Vase, while supplies last!



## [email protected] (Feb 3, 2014)

We just received our shipment of Volkswagen Genuine Flower Vases and they are going FAST! This flower vase provides the Beetle's interior with an additional flair and a sense of added comfort. Swing on by our store and get yours, before they're gone. 
http://keffervwparts.com/accessorie...o&PartID=1223072&siteid=216177&catalogid=9061


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

:sly:


----------



## misterwes (Feb 2, 2012)




----------



## misterwes (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm slightly offended by this post....


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

FWIW, very early Type 1 Beetles featured flower vases. The wealthy had flower vases in their much more expensive cars, so VW added it so owners felt more upscale. This is purely a nod to a long-gone feature. Unfortunately it's a very misunderstood and unknown feature on the old aircooled cars.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Now, if you supply a Venus Fly Trap (and a supply of dead flys to feed it) I'll think about getting
one. A metal thimble would also be a nice add on so that when you want to pet it, you won't 
lose your finger tip to the little rascal.


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

get us a group buy on the VWOA front lip for the beetle! not a flower pot!:laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 3, 2014)

As mentioned above, this is kind of a throw back to the early years...Also, these were an option on the 98-2010 Beetles! Its not for everyone, however those that do want to add these to their Beetles have a very hard time finding them.


----------



## fastduo (Mar 8, 2010)

sp33dy said:


> get us a group buy on the VWOA front lip for the beetle! not a flower pot!:laugh:



This ^^^^^^


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

A Wolf in Wolf's clothing with a vase, hmmmmmmmmm


But it is only 40 dollars :thumbdown:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 3, 2014)

Thank you for the orders! :wave:


----------



## BenandAmanda (Dec 4, 2013)

I bought one for my wife's TDI.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Does anyone know a specialist who can re-build my 'chomped off' fingertip? The little
Venus Fly Trap 'bugger' got me good when I wasn't looking, taking the tip with the nail,
and the only reason for not getting the whole finger was due to a pause wnen he 'burped'.
He kind of resembled Steve from Jaws when that mouth opened wide.


----------



## Obnoxiousblue (Oct 31, 2006)

Any other photos of them? The one picture on your site isn't that great. I like silly little accessories, but hate parting with money only to get a crappy piece. How's the quality?


----------



## PLATA (Mar 15, 2013)

:screwy:


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

PLATA said:


> :screwy:


I don't know how to find out if the Venus Fly Trap you order is going to be a specific
level of quality? I mean, when you order it, do you ask for an aggresive 'chomper'
or one who 'chomps down' in a mild manner if that's your preference? Seems to me 
the little 'buggers' could be aggresive one moment......and mild mannered the next.
Anyone with botany experience here?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 3, 2014)

You guys sure do get creative, I'll give you that! I dont currently have any other photos, but the quality is nice. Its a very well done peice! Still have a few left here but they're moving fast. :wave:


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> You guys sure do get creative, I'll give you that! I dont currently have any other photos, but the quality is nice. Its a very well done peice! Still have a few left here but they're moving fast. :wave:


Dave - Just make sure for those customers ordering the Venus Fly Trap, that you ship it in a locked cage.
If my Aunt Martha open's your delivery package and he swoop's up and goes for her nose, which is a
prominent feature of her face, it could cause a big problem.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 3, 2014)

We put a a tiny cage with a micro master lock on it. Aunt Martha should be safe!


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> We put a a tiny cage with a micro master lock on it. Aunt Martha should be safe!


Dave - Aunt Martha thank's you.......Uncle Claude thank's you........and I thank you !:thumbup:


----------



## Obnoxiousblue (Oct 31, 2006)

While I've yet to find myself a Venus Fly-Trap, I will say that my vase showed up today. 
Skeptical as usual, I was hesitant to pay $40 for a piece of plastic. But was relieved to see it's actually a VW accessory (cool) not a knock off and the quality is quite good. It feels like a nice piece and not the cheap aftermarket plastic junk I've come to expect of such trinkets.
Looking forward to getting it on the car.

Dave, do you have more yet in stock? I might call back to get one for a friends '12 Beetle...
Also, I has problems with the shopping cart on your site. I just called the parts dept (on Monday) to order. 

Thanks again!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 3, 2014)

Thanks for the great review! These are genuine VW accessories, and quality is very nice as you said. Were running out, but I do have more in stock. The website should be working and were out of the office due to snow.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 3, 2014)

Still a few left, get em quick!


----------



## geicogecko (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks for supplying these. I was gonna get my wife one a few months back when they were something like $35 shipped, but I figured they'd come to the US and I could get it at the local dealer. Guess that's not happening. Stupid of VW with how much demand there is. This should be an accessory that can be added when ordering the vehicle.


----------



## Obnoxiousblue (Oct 31, 2006)

With VW's having been trying so hard to. "Man up" the Beetle, I completely understand why they omitted the vase. I thought it was dumb on my 2002... 
But I'm the kind of tool that likes to have all the toys, maybe they'll make the car more valuable in 25 years. Lol

Then reality sets in and I realize not... But, it's still fun to collect the stuff.
I got one for my car's collection, and bought one for a friend with the Fender edition (thanks Dan!)


----------



## BenandAmanda (Dec 4, 2013)

It's the first things my wife asked the salesman about when we were looking at her 13 tdi convertible. She was really surprised when I gave it to her. Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 3, 2014)

Im glad we can provide everyone with the Vase. We understand that its not everybodies style, but these are hard to find if you're looking for them. We have a few left on our shelves, so get those orders in! eace:


----------



## geicogecko (Feb 17, 2014)

Obnoxiousblue said:


> With VW's having been trying so hard to. "Man up" the Beetle, I completely understand why they omitted the vase. I thought it was dumb on my 2002...


I get that, but they had to realize a lot of women were still going to buy this car, and they all like the flower vase. My wife has wanted a Beetle since she was old enough to drive, and she was really disappointed when they made the style change. She was even more disappointed when she found out the flower vase was omitted.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

geicogecko said:


> I get that, but they had to realize a lot of women were still going to buy this car, and they all like the flower vase. My wife has wanted a Beetle since she was old enough to drive, and she was really disappointed when they made the style change. She was even more disappointed when she found out the flower vase was omitted.


According to my gal, the B12+ is less girly. In her words, "It's only less huggable than the Mk4 NB but still a cutie pie." :what:

From the B12+ we've spotted on the road since its release, I think she's right... there are more female drivers. In SoCal, the very first adopters were mostly females. Personally I think VW has its head up its A.S.S. by not offering more "colorful" paint schemes.... they would sell more. Forget about MINI (their competition), even Toyota has more colors for its Prius/C/V variants.

As for the bud vase, you can use it a shot glass. BTW, Whiskey works great as a mouth-wash.


----------



## geicogecko (Feb 17, 2014)

I think they have a pretty good color palette now. My wife's is a reflex silver, and she was so pissed when the reef blue came out for the '14, as that's the color she really wanted. She kept saying "watch the '14 come in blue." She wants to trade it in but I think I've succeeded in squashing that.


----------

